# small but vital ..!.....brake cable clamp bolt



## John the Canuck (7 Apr 2014)

hi
anyone got 1 in their bits box
a Weinmann [or other i guess] brake/gear cable clamp bolt + fixing nut
.



.
thanks.....john


----------



## JoeyB (7 Apr 2014)

I will have in a week or so when my brakes are removed.


----------



## John the Canuck (7 Apr 2014)

cheers
i can maybe 'cobble' up a nut and star washer for the rear brake in the meantime

thanks for the offer .... drop me a note when/if available

john


----------



## John the Canuck (7 Apr 2014)

anyone help get my Peugeot on the road ...?

new cables in the post

first road bike in 50 years.....................


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2014)

Try your lbs?


----------



## John the Canuck (8 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Try your lbs?



Halfords in East Kilbride 15miles
or Glasgow at 20+miles

without a car i have become an internet purchaser.................


----------



## Stu Plows (8 Apr 2014)

Ha! Mine broke the other week... I got two off Ebay for £6.


----------



## 4F (8 Apr 2014)

I probably have, I will look tonight if I remember as there are 2 old weinmanns in the shed somewhere


----------



## John the Canuck (8 Apr 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Ha! Mine broke the other week... I got two off Ebay for £6.



hi great ..what did you 'search' for

i tried bike cable clamp


----------



## Stu Plows (9 Apr 2014)

Result, found the ones I bought... And they're cheaper than I remember 

http://bit.ly/1it0BjU


----------



## JoeyB (9 Apr 2014)

I broke mine last night aswell, they are made of chocolate!!


----------



## John the Canuck (9 Apr 2014)

Stu Plows said:


> Result, found the ones I bought... And they're cheaper than I remember
> 
> http://bit.ly/1it0BjU



ah-ha they are called ''pinch bolts''...

4 ordered....thanks


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2014)

Good job, mine broke when trying to remove from the old brake


----------



## John the Canuck (9 Apr 2014)

4F said:


> Good job, mine broke when trying to remove from the old brake


thanks for trying anyway


----------

